# Trying to find the right line for what I am wanting to do?



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

I live in Canada and have been working / looking into getting a GSD for nearly a year and have been in contact with two breeders. One is a West German Show line breeder and the other a West German Working Line. 

I myself have been wanting to get a real companion and best friend. I live in the country and have good yard space. I really like going on semi long walks, usually between 1-5km at a time depending on the day and do this up to 3 times a day, sometimes more or less. I have really been wanting to get into hiking or going on trails and in the winter possibly snowshoeing. As well, I am planning on doing daily training with the dog. I would take the dog everywhere, always with me when possible. I am wondering if a WGSL (West German Show Line) would be able to keep up? Would I be best looking into a WL (Working Line)? 

Only reason I am personally looking more at the WGSL is because we have a cat and I am worried a prey drive of a WL maybe too much? I get both lines have a drive just much stronger in a WL.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Keep up? Do you mean have the energy and physical ability? My WGSL is very high energy, higher than my WLs, and easily does long distance hiking.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Keep up? Do you mean have the energy and physical ability? My WGSL is very high energy, higher than my WLs, and easily does long distance hiking.


Yes, keep up with this kind of exercise. A friend of ours has a Canadian Showline that gets tired very easily. Do you prefer WGSL over WL, what are your experiences with them?

Edit: How is health of WGSL compared to Canadian / American Show lines ? Can not seem to find anything online.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> Yes, keep up with this kind of exercise. A friend of ours has a Canadian Showline that gets tired very easily. Do you prefer WGSL over WL, what are your experiences with them?
> 
> Edit: How is health of WGSL compared to Canadian / American Show lines ? Can not seem to find anything online.


I have an ASL, with a weak heart, that would put most dogs of any breed or line to shame. In her prime we covered easily 25kms a day. 
Any healthy GSD should easily be up for what you describe. But as with anything you need to build up endurance, and a pup will be unable to put in any forced distance for at least a year. You need to look at individual dogs and breeders rather then lines. 
What breeders are you looking at and what area are you in? Canada is big and we have comparatively few reputable breeders.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I have an ASL, with a weak heart, that would put most dogs of any breed or line to shame. In her prime we covered easily 25kms a day.
> Any healthy GSD should easily be up for what you describe. But as with anything you need to build up endurance, and a pup will be unable to put in any forced distance for at least a year. You need to look at individual dogs and breeders rather then lines.
> What breeders are you looking at and what area are you in? Canada is big and we have comparatively few reputable breeders.


I live in Ottawa, Ontario. I am looking at Burgimwald and UnlimitedGSD. Burgimwald is in Barrie and Unlimited is in Ottawa. I really want to go with Burgimwald... but unfortunately only does a couple litters a year and I have not been able to visit yet which is a requirement (because of COVID).


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You need to figure out which dogs you like better. You haven’t asked for anything that can’t be accomplished by any line or would be difficult.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> You need to figure out which dogs you like better. You haven’t asked for anything that can’t be accomplished by any line or would be difficult.


I prefer the WGSL to be honest. At least for where I am in life at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> I prefer the WGSL to be honest. At least for where I am in life at the moment. Thank you!


I think you should have no problems going for a WGSL for what you want.

All dogs need full range motion, lung expanding exercise on a natural surface and regular basis to stay in good physical condition. This can't be accomplished with leash walking.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think you should have no problems going for a WGSL for want you want.
> 
> All dogs need full range motion, lung expanding exercise on a natural surface and regular basis to stay in good physical condition. This can't be accomplished with leash walking.


The goal is to do other things as well, fetch, tug, swimming, hiking, running, etc.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> The goal is to do other things as well, fetch, tug, swimming, hiking, running, etc.


Like I said, my WGSL has no problem keeping up with my WLs.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The adult in these videos is a show line dog. He's got plenty of energy to go all day if that's what you want to do.









Carmspack puppy inbound!!!


Here's a half hour session at a local reservoir. Just a few OB commands, some fetch, a couple recalls. I'm building duration and compliance under distraction here. Also always rewarding calm, attentive behavior. There are some mistakes but both dogs perform fairly well. Some good hunt drive...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I would visit the breeders and ask to meet the dogs


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Like I said, my WGSL has no problem keeping up with my WLs.
> 
> View attachment 564482
> View attachment 564483
> ...


Wow thats wicked... especially that second last picture. I love them! Thank you for your help!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> The adult in these videos is a show line dog. He's got plenty of energy to go all day if that's what you want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Valor the Show line? The two are beautiful! Thank you for your assistance! I am still leaning West German Show, thinking it would be best for me. I appreciate the videos!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

HollandN said:


> I would visit the breeders and ask to meet the dogs


Working on that! Thank you!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Is Valor the Show line? The two are beautiful! Thank you for your assistance! I am still leaning West German Show, thinking it would be best for me. I appreciate the videos!


No. Valor, the puppy, is DDR/Czech working line. Captain, the adult, is show line.

If you watch the videos closely, you can see a definite difference in personality.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Wow thats wicked... especially that second last picture. I love them! Thank you for your help!


Can't speak for other showlines but this dog is big! That is one thing you might want to take into consideration when shopping around. All of the dogs pictured are over standard and he is bigger than all of them. The little sable bitch in the 3rd picture is 25", 82#, just to give you an idea.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> No. Valor, the puppy, is DDR/Czech working line. Captain, the adult, is show line.
> 
> If you watch the videos closely, you can see a definite difference in personality.


Valor seems much more high energy for sure and CrAzY. hahah I like them, they both I am sure are awesome! Do you hunt with them or just like the drive.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Can't speak for other showlines but this dog is big! That is one thing you might want to take into consideration when shopping around. All of the dogs pictured are over standard and he is bigger than all of them. The little sable bitch in the 3rd picture is 25", 82#, just to give you an idea.


I am not worried about size, 110 and bigger would be a lot of dog tho. I have seen some of his dogs, most within 70-90 pounds I would say.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Well, I don't have a weight on the boys pictured but I know the smallest black male is @90#. But anyhow, the point is that the SL could run with the big dogs despite being grossly oversized, and God forbid, a showline! Lol


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Well, I don't have a weight on the boys pictured but I know the smallest black male is @90#. But anyhow, the point is that the SL could run with the big dogs despite being grossly oversized, and God forbid, a showline! Lol


Haha. I guess you have show lines. Is there a health difference between the German show and American / Canadian ?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Haha. I guess you have show lines. Is there a health difference between the German show and American / Canadian ?


Oh no! My screen name stands. I have one WGSL. I can only speak as to his health which is impeccable except he is a hard gainer and probably should carry an additional 15#. Hip bones and spine aren't cool.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Valor seems much more high energy for sure and CrAzY. hahah I like them, they both I am sure are awesome! Do you hunt with them or just like the drive.


No, they aren't hunting dogs per say. Valor does Nosework and will compete in SCH, and Captain is a dog I watch for a family member during the day while she is at work.

I wouldn't call Valor crazy by any means. He's very balanced for a WL pup at 5.5 months old. He's got plenty of drive but a nice off switch as well. 

You can see him settle in a down or sit, calmly waiting. This isn't something a crazy puppy could do at this age, at least without a lot of work.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> Valor seems much more high energy for sure and CrAzY. hahah I like them, they both I am sure are awesome! Do you hunt with them or just like the drive.


Hold on. If you see Valor as high energy and crazy you DEFINITELY need to spend some time around others of the breed SL and WL! These dogs are NOT couch potatoes and young Valor seems really pretty laid back for a pup.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Valor seems much more high energy for sure and CrAzY. hahah I like them, they both I am sure are awesome! Do you hunt with them or just like the drive.


German "Shepherds" are herders, very distinct and different from other types of dogs such as terriers, hounds and gundogs. I would really suggest that you research herding breeds and their expected behavioral traits before choosing to own one. Right now I have the showline, workingline GSDs, a Heeler and a couple of workingline Mals. I can tell you from first hand experience, breed matters, as do lines, and then the individual dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

You's have to look pretty hard or be an Olympic athlete yourself to wear out a GSD, no matter SL or WL if they are worked regularly


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Oh no! My screen name stands. I have one WGSL. I can only speak as to his health which is impeccable except he is a hard gainer and probably should carry an additional 15#. Hip bones and spine aren't cool.


He has bad hips and spine? And gainer as in loses weight fast? Judy clarifying.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> No, they aren't hunting dogs per say. Valor does Nosework and will compete in SCH, and Captain is a dog I watch for a family member during the day while she is at work.
> 
> I wouldn't call Valor crazy by any means. He's very balanced for a WL pup at 5.5 months old. He's got plenty of drive but a nice off switch as well.
> 
> You can see him settle in a down or sit, calmly waiting. This isn't something a crazy puppy could do at this age, at least without a lot of work.


Crazy was an overstatement. I call it crazy compared to a Lab that we have currently. Not that he’s genuinely a crazy pup. And it’s more of a term of endearment rather than calling him genuinely nuts. Just seems like a playful happy dog who is happy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> He has bad hips and spine? And gainer as in loses weight fast? Judy clarifying.


No, his hips and spine are excellent. He doesn't carry enough weight, he's a hard gainer. Many German Shepherds have trouble gaining weight and keeping it on.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Hold on. If you see Valor as high energy and crazy you DEFINITELY need to spend some time around others of the breed SL and WL! These dogs are NOT couch potatoes and young Valor seems really pretty laid back for a pup.


I’ve only ever been with a Canadian SL. Family friend has one and she’s very laidback and sleeps a lot. Never really see her with a lot of energy.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> No, his hips and spine are excellent. He doesn't carry enough weight, he's a hard gainer. Many German Shepherds have trouble gaining weight and keeping it on.


Sorry just never really hear that word too often. It seems like it would mean he gains weight haha. My bad.
How old is he?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think he is 5.5 years right now.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> You's have to look pretty hard or be an Olympic athlete yourself to wear out a GSD, no matter SL or WL if they are worked regularly


Sounds good thank you. I highly doubt most people that own them have this much energy and all that. How do people tucker them out?


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think he is 5.5 years right now.


Gotcha, thank you!
So what keeps you with WL instead? You like the energy?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> Valor seems much more high energy for sure and CrAzY. hahah I like them, they both I am sure are awesome! Do you hunt with them or just like the drive.


Valor is the least crazy 5 month old GSD you will ever see. Model of restrained high energy in the video too


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Valor is the least crazy 5 month old GSD you will ever see. Model of restrained high energy in the video too


I replied about how I said this was an overstatement.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Gotcha, thank you!
> So what keeps you with WL instead? You like the energy?


My lifestyle demands a dog with a more serious edge. The appearance of a threat only could be costly. I need the real deal.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My lifestyle demands a dog with a more serious edge. The appearance of a threat only could be costly. I need the real deal.


Interesting, almost makes me wonder what you do haha. Anyways, thank you for your help.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Interesting, almost makes me wonder what you do haha. Anyways, thank you for your help.


It's more of a lifestyle.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> Sounds good thank you. I highly doubt most people that own them have this much energy and all that. How do people tucker them out?


GSD can survive on less but thrive on a minimum of 1 hours hard exercise per day. Walking is not the hard exercise they need btw. People who don't have an hour a day minimum (broken up into 2-3 outings) to spend with their dogs working them, making them think and wearing them out running, tug, flirt pole, off leash in a field/woods/stream, should consider another breed. That's every day, rain or shine, snow or sun and not just weekends. A tired dog has better manners indoors, better with people and more easily trained.

Your goal at the end of the day is to have a dog(s) that looks like this. The longer the tongue the better


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> GSD can survive on less but thrive on a minimum of 1 hours hard exercise per day. Walking is not the hard exercise they need btw. People who don't have an hour a day minimum (broken up into 2-3 outings) to spend with their dogs working them, making them think and wearing them out running, tug, flirt pole, off leash in a field/woods/stream, should consider another breed. That's every day, rain or shine, snow or sun and not just weekends. A tired dog has better manners indoors, better with people and more easily trained.
> 
> Your goal at the end of the day is to have a dog(s) that looks like this. The longer the tongue the better
> View attachment 564486


Haha, I totally agree with you. Im not saying just walks are enough, I want to do constant training, play, work, running, etc with them possible. And for sure over an hour a day. I see you are Canadian, where from or if from Ottawa or close which breeder did you go to?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Valor is the least crazy 5 month old GSD you will ever see. Model of restrained high energy in the video too


It takes more than a modicum of effort to keep him that way, as you well know. I'm only pointing this out for readers.

A substantial amount of time is necessary to keep Valor satisfied. 2 hours after our adventure today, he got the zoomies in the house and crashed into a kennel before I got him outside to burn off that burst of energy.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

David Winners said:


> It takes more than a modicum of effort to keep him that way, as you well know. I'm only pointing this out for readers.
> 
> A substantial amount of time is necessary to keep Valor satisfied. 2 hours after our adventure today, he got the zoomies in the house and crashed into a kennel before I got him outside to burn off that burst of energy.


Seems like a super awesome bud to keep you always on your toes haha.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> Haha, I totally agree with you. Im not saying just walks are enough, I want to do constant training, play, work, running, etc with them possible. And for sure over an hour a day. I see you are Canadian, where from or if from Ottawa or close which breeder did you go to?


I'm west of Toronto and the breeder I bought from is not breeding or selling presently (COVID). Some comments I make (walks aren't enough) aren't aimed directly at the original poster but more general comments for future people reading these threads. Most people under estimate the amount of not just exercise but training time involved to get a fantastic GSD. Trained well, they're the best breed on the planet.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

SuperAndre said:


> Seems like a super awesome bud to keep you always on your toes haha.


I often say that I hit the puppy lottery. 

Thank you


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> I'm west of Toronto and the breeder I bought from is not breeding or selling presently (COVID). Some comments I make (walks aren't enough) aren't aimed directly at the original poster but more general comments for future people reading these threads. Most people under estimate the amount of not just exercise but training time involved to get a fantastic GSD. Trained well, they're the best breed on the planet.


I honestly fall in love with them more and more, seeing videos or interacting with them is truly awesome. They are so smart and always shock me. I really want to do a lot of obedience training and fun with them... really looking forward to my future pup. I am really wanting to go with the WGSL since I think they would fit my lifestyle best. Just can not wait, hopefully things work out.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> Sounds good thank you. I highly doubt most people that own them have this much energy and all that. How do people tucker them out?


My current dog is 10, and has health issues, we still cover about 6-10kms most days. We are out for 45 mins x4 plus her 1.5 hr big walk. She is an anomaly among the breed in that running was always monitored and due to an injury/age is now almost a complete no. I have no choice but to walk her a lot.
Previously, and with previous dogs I could do off leash running or fetch to tire them out and I often ran Bud by the car several times a week. But in general you aren't going to get off with much less then a couple of hours a day. A walk around the block is not going to cut it. Also understand that this is 365, so sick/cold/raining/tired you get over it and get moving. Summers you get up early to beat the heat, winters you invest in warm clothes. My neighbors comment that they see me in the rain, and the snow, and the middle of the night out walking the dog.

This breed is a lifestyle.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> My current dog is 10, and has health issues, we still cover about 6-10kms most days. We are out for 45 mins x4 plus her 1.5 hr big walk. She is an anomaly among the breed in that running was always monitored and due to an injury/age is now almost a complete no. I have no choice but to walk her a lot.
> Previously, and with previous dogs I could do off leash running or fetch to tire them out and I often ran Bud by the car several times a week. But in general you aren't going to get off with much less then a couple of hours a day. A walk around the block is not going to cut it. Also understand that this is 365, so sick/cold/raining/tired you get over it and get moving. Summers you get up early to beat the heat, winters you invest in warm clothes. My neighbors comment that they see me in the rain, and the snow, and the middle of the night out walking the dog.
> 
> This breed is a lifestyle.


I totally agree with you and I am more than ready to take this on. I want to do lots of exercise, work, play, etc with the dog rain or not. I am really looking forward to building a bond , training, etc.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperAndre said:


> I totally agree with you and I am more than ready to take this on. I want to do lots of exercise, work, play, etc with the dog rain or not. I am really looking forward to building a bond , training, etc.


I just want you to have a realistic view of what this really looks like. I believe that a well bred GSD is a good fit anywhere, provided that the owners are committed to making it happen. Those beautiful, well behaved dogs that you see don't just happen.
I spend more time then most pet owners maybe because my dog cannot run, so we walk endlessly. But that is the commitment that I am talking about. I have an active breed so I make it happen.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I just want you to have a realistic view of what this really looks like. I believe that a well bred GSD is a good fit anywhere, provided that the owners are committed to making it happen. Those beautiful, well behaved dogs that you see don't just happen.
> I spend more time then most pet owners maybe because my dog cannot run, so we walk endlessly. But that is the commitment that I am talking about. I have an active breed so I make it happen.


Thats good! I respect that!

I most definitely know what I am getting myself into and am excited and ready for the challenge. Thank you


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SuperAndre said:


> I totally agree with you and I am more than ready to take this on. I want to do lots of exercise, work, play, etc with the dog rain or not. I am really looking forward to building a bond , training, etc.


A great attitude and a big leg up over most new owners imo. Good luck!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> A great attitude and a big leg up over most new owners imo. Good luck!


Thank you! Been looking forward for quite some time. Just COVID seems to have gotten in the way of things a bit. Trying to visit Burgimwald  Maybe I can ask you questions in the future if I need help or advice? If not all good


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm Canadian and live in Ontario. I went with a WGWL as a first time GSD owner although I originally planned to get a WGSL (and prior to that was planning to get a poodle). She's just a 4 month old pup right now but tires very easy... doesn't have much prey drive (i.e. if you throw a toy she will just look at it). I asked my breeder for a calm puppy and she's perfect for me. She hasn't been too much puppy for me to handle and I haven't owned a pet in over 10 years. I think finding a reputable breeder is a good start.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd be glad to help any way I can and have raised 6 pretty awesome GSD over the last 40 years since I was very young. But there's quite a few very knowledgeable and experienced owners here so you're in good hands. Read all you can and put in the time that many don't.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

violetmd said:


> I'm Canadian and live in Ontario. I went with a WGWL as a first time GSD owner although I originally planned to get a WGSL (and prior to that was planning to get a poodle). She's just a 4 month old pup right now but tires very easy... doesn't have much prey drive (i.e. if you throw a toy she will just look at it). I asked my breeder for a calm puppy and she's perfect for me. She hasn't been too much puppy for me to handle and I haven't owned a pet in over 10 years. I think finding a reputable breeder is a good start.


That may change in a couple months. Some WL dogs don't come into drive until later. It's not super common, but it happens.

I completely agree that the very best place to start is finding a breeder you trust that breeds the type of dog you want.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> That may change in a couple months. Some WL dogs don't come into drive until later. It's not super common, but it happens.
> 
> I completely agree that the very best place to start is finding a breeder you trust that breeds the type of dog you want.


A couple of mine didn't turn on until about 9 months. I was left standing there wondering where did these dogs come from?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> A couple of mine didn't turn on until about 9 months. I was left standing there wondering where did these dogs come from?


Oh it can be drastic too. I've seen green dogs just pass and get put into the single purpose (detection only) program at 12 months, and then they suddenly are a completely different dog (defense/fight) a couple months later. That can be hard on the novice handler


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> Oh it can be drastic too. I've seen green dogs just pass and get put into the single purpose (detection only) program at 12 months, and then they suddenly are a completely different dog (defense/fight) a couple months later. That can be hard on the novice handler


Hehe, you sound like you speak from experience. I have had defense/fight come much later too and it was like a switch flipped.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hehe, you sound like you speak from experience. I have had defense/fight come much later too and it was like a switch flipped.


Fama was 4 when I got her, and was full on MMA fighter mentality. I did train several dogs that matured later and became a problem that needed some handler education.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> Fama was 4 when I got her, and was full on MMA fighter mentality. I did train several dogs that matured later and became a problem that needed some handler education.


LMAO! My old dog here forced me to increase my learning curve real fast. I wish I had known you back then.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> A couple of mine didn't turn on until about 9 months. I was left standing there wondering where did these dogs come from?


Yeah that happened to me too. At first Nads was chill then around 7 months she turned on and I was like “who are you and what have you done with my dog” but I love her even more now.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

David Winners said:


> That may change in a couple months. Some WL dogs don't come into drive until later. It's not super common, but it happens.
> 
> I completely agree that the very best place to start is finding a breeder you trust that breeds the type of dog you want.


Oh goodness, I hope it doesn't. Small toy dog breeds are very popular where I live, and I certainly don't want her to mistake them for prey. (Idk if doing dog sports directly correlates to that.)

Millie is also very submissive with other dogs. She'll wrestle a bit and then roll on her belly or lie down or run under a ledge so other dogs can't get to her. I don't know if that predicts whether they will be less drivey down the road.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

NadDog24 said:


> Yeah that happened to me too. At first Nads was chill then around 7 months she turned on and I was like “who are you and what have you done with my dog” but I love her even more now.


Lol. It's wild. You learn a lot from these dogs.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Lol. It's wild. You learn a lot from these dogs.


That’s for sure LOL


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My asl has some Canadian lines and is 6 years now and is as much ball crazed as my working line was. . I was expecting less of that but it’s not what I thought. It’s all about the ball and food as much as he loves food he prefers the ball. He will do whatever i want for a game of fetch. He is an over achiever to say the least. My female wgsl 4 years old enjoys the tug more then the ball. She enjoys praise just as much as treats and her tug as a reward. She was easier to train a recall off leash around wildlife in that adolescence cycle. Off leash is a big thing for me so it was a priority I love to watch them run. They both will certainly sleep if nothing to do but its the last thing they would rather do. I could never tire them out. They can go all day if required. Many breeds I would think can to. Dogs are athletic animals in general. There bodies do slow down in senior years. It is one of the saddest thing to witness. German shepherds are a very engaging breed they live to do things with their people what ever that is even if it’s 24-7 and many are flexible and will adapt to your schedule once a good foundation is set. I can take them to the beach they can run, swim walk for the entire day come home and Max will want his ball to play with me- he will try anyway then have no choice but to take a nap. Puppies and adolescents are work in that keeping brilliant minds satisfied and showing them what is expected. Once matured the breed is truly a perfect animal.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

violetmd said:


> I'm Canadian and live in Ontario. I went with a WGWL as a first time GSD owner although I originally planned to get a WGSL (and prior to that was planning to get a poodle). She's just a 4 month old pup right now but tires very easy... doesn't have much prey drive (i.e. if you throw a toy she will just look at it). I asked my breeder for a calm puppy and she's perfect for me. She hasn't been too much puppy for me to handle and I haven't owned a pet in over 10 years. I think finding a reputable breeder is a good start.


Thank you! Yes, the two breeders I am talking to are both well known and respected. What breeder did you go with if you do not mind me asking? It is awesome you got a pup, they are so sweet and fun, take pictures.. LOTS OF THEM... at least that is what people tell me. haha. 

Thank you for your opinion  Enjoy your pup


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

WNGD said:


> I'd be glad to help any way I can and have raised 6 pretty awesome GSD over the last 40 years since I was very young. But there's quite a few very knowledgeable and experienced owners here so you're in good hands. Read all you can and put in the time that many don't.


Thank you, that is really appreciated. I really love doing research, especially about things I am interested in.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Hehe, you sound like you speak from experience. I have had defense/fight come much later too and it was like a switch flipped.


Question... did you find your WGSL had similar defensiveness? Or is it not really common for a SL to be defensive / guard / attack.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> My asl has some Canadian lines and is 6 years now and is as much ball crazed as my working line was. . I was expecting less of that but it’s not what I thought. It’s all about the ball and food as much as he loves food he prefers the ball. He will do whatever i want for a game of fetch. He is an over achiever to say the least. My female wgsl 4 years old enjoys the tug more then the ball. She enjoys praise just as much as treats and her tug as a reward. She was easier to train a recall off leash around wildlife in that adolescence cycle. Off leash is a big thing for me so it was a priority I love to watch them run. They both will certainly sleep if nothing to do but its the last thing they would rather do. I could never tire them out. They can go all day if required. Many breeds I would think can to. Dogs are athletic animals in general. There bodies do slow down in senior years. It is one of the saddest thing to witness. German shepherds are a very engaging breed they live to do things with their people what ever that is even if it’s 24-7 and many are flexible and will adapt to your schedule once a good foundation is set. I can take them to the beach they can run, swim walk for the entire day come home and Max will want his ball to play with me- he will try anyway then have no choice but to take a nap. Puppies and adolescents are work in that keeping brilliant minds satisfied and showing them what is expected. Once matured the breed is truly a perfect animal.


Those pictures are awesome! Is the WL the Sable? The running in the sable is wicked, how far forward he drives the back legs when running, that's wicked. Does your WL have more energy? I truly love this breed, they are super awesome and can not wait until that day comes for me to get one.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

SuperAndre said:


> Question... did you find your WGSL had similar defensiveness? Or is it not really common for a SL to be defensive / guard / attack.


I can't speak for other showlines but mine does posess a degree of defense. I can't say if it is his genetics or that he learned that from the other dogs or both. I believe he would have to have a genetic predisposition for it to happen.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I can't speak for other showlines but mine does posess a degree of defense. I can't say if it is his genetics or that he learned that from the other dogs or both. I believe he would have to have a genetic predisposition for it to happen.


Gotcha, thank you  Our family friend has a GSD Canadian Show line, and she barks at people coming into the house but thats about it haha.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@SuperAndre A great breed of dog they are incredibly intelligent. My working line was my first gsd he has since passed away many many years ago but he is the one that got me hooked on the breed. Those photos are of my two recent dogs the sable is Max my American showline and blk/red Luna my west German showline. I have to say they all have the same amount of energy. Max a bit more prey drive giving me that impression of he was a person he would be on a major league team or a billionaire lol! Max has a lot of natural protective instinct that I like. Luna enjoys watch over her property.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> @SuperAndre A great breed of dog they are incredibly intelligent. My working line was my first gsd he has since passed away many many years ago but he is the one that got me hooked on the breed. Those photos are of my two recent dogs the sable is Max my American showline and blk/red Luna my west German showline. I have to say they all have the same amount of energy. Max a bit more prey drive giving me that impression of he was a person he would be on a major league team or a billionaire lol! Max has a lot of natural protective instinct that I like. Luna enjoys watch over her property.


Gotcha thank you! Do you see protective instincts in the West German Show Line?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Each dog is different and one never truly knows until something happens. Protective instincts is a breed trait though deeply embedded in the breed. It is easy for me to see i my own dogs. It’s the amount of nerve to stand up to a confrontation and that all depends on the pup and what crosses through genetically. My male gsd enjoys trouble. 
You would need to speak to breeder and find out what traits their line carries. My wgsl has less suspicion but is not without and higher thresholds but she enjoys defending her property.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Each dog is different and one never truly knows until something happens. Protective instincts is a breed trait though deeply embedded in the breed. It is easy for me to see i my own dogs. It’s the amount of nerve to stand up to a confrontation and that all depends on the pup and what crosses through genetically. My male gsd enjoys trouble.
> You would need to speak to breeder and find out what traits their line carries. My wgsl has less suspicion but is not without and higher thresholds but she enjoys defending her property. The neighbor setting fire to trees and Luna the first one that alerted to the fire and then Max chimed in both barking at the edge of the fence where the fire was. Luna saw the neighbor the other day in his yard and she had a low growl from the kitchen she was watching him like mad just staring and watching for about 20 minutes. So it tells me a lot. Both are great out and always good with friends new and old.


They are so intelligent it is amazing.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

SuperAndre said:


> Thank you! Yes, the two breeders I am talking to are both well known and respected. What breeder did you go with if you do not mind me asking? It is awesome you got a pup, they are so sweet and fun, take pictures.. LOTS OF THEM... at least that is what people tell me. haha.
> 
> Thank you for your opinion  Enjoy your pup


I went with Wendelin! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm new to the world of GSD pedigrees/lines and still find it confusing. Just be upfront with your breeder about what you're looking for and I think you'll get a great pup.

A friend took this picture of her yesterday when she turned 15 weeks. She's my princess and she knows it.


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

violetmd said:


> I went with Wendelin! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm new to the world of GSD pedigrees/lines and still find it confusing. Just be upfront with your breeder about what you're looking for and I think you'll get a great pup.
> 
> A friend took this picture of her yesterday when she turned 15 weeks. She's my princess and she knows it.
> 
> ...


Awww, she is adorable  Enjoy being a puppy parent  I may pm thank you


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

violetmd said:


> I went with Wendelin! Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I'm new to the world of GSD pedigrees/lines and still find it confusing. Just be upfront with your breeder about what you're looking for and I think you'll get a great pup.
> 
> A friend took this picture of her yesterday when she turned 15 weeks. She's my princess and she knows it.
> 
> ...


Oh my she is beautiful! Sounds like she’s aware of it lol.


----------

